# E-cigarettes: silent killer or harmless vapour?



## capetocuba (15/10/14)

http://www.news24.com/Live/SouthAfrica/News/E-cigarettes-silent-killer-or-harmless-vapour-20141015


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/10/14)

Guys please go and reply to this horse crap!


----------



## TylerD (15/10/14)

What a load of shit! Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (15/10/14)

Rather not, she/they will sue me for defamation. The less reaction they get to this type of hogwash journalism, the better, but thats just my opinion.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (15/10/14)

Oh some Random guy walked in the other day while I was vaping and said that stuff will kill you. I was really pissed and just asked who is your proof? The media? He tried to be clever stating his friend is in hospital because of "smoking" this. I took a nice big pull, let it out and said to him well I'm going for about a year now and feel great. You carry on smoking ill keep vaping. Time will tell. 
Don't know if it was rude of me but he started off being blunt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Arctus (15/10/14)

Lol, thanks that was a good laugh, That was one of the more ignorant ones I have seen in a long while.
They are clearly using either a twisp or a justfog device in the video, with the power button that needs to be pressed to fire the coil clearly visible, while the voice over lady explains that "when the user inhales, a sensor in the vaporising chamber detects the airflow and heats the liquid in the "cartridge". If you watch it again you can actually see in some of the shots where the user is either pushing or releasing the button.

She also states the an e-cig is made up of three chambers, and goes on to list them, with one of them being a battery,...a battery is a chamber?? really?

I could go on and on, the ignorance in that video is mind blowing, one would have thought that at least their propaganda would be a little more accurate, that's why I say Journalism in this country is far more dangerous than e-cigs will ever be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (16/10/14)

Ok guys give me my shot gun I need to take out the trash.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

